# Swire ship involved in Australia's worst pollution accident changes name



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> The cargo ship behind one of Australia's worst environmental disasters has been given a new name.
> 
> The Pacific Adventurer, now known as the Pacific Mariner, is currently taking cargo from New Zealand to the Middle East.
> 
> ...


http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/spill-ship-given-new-name-20090710-dfcr.html


----------

